# [EVDL] Potbox wiring help



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It's 4am and I'm still awake, working on the Electric Creamsicle... Is this normal?
Anyway, I'm kinda stuck on the wiring for the potbox. It's a PB-6, with two wires (black and white) coming out of the main body, attached to the dial (I think that makes it a potentometer, but I'm not sure). Then it has a small switch with three prongs on it for when you let off the accelerator pedal completely. The three prongs are labeled NC, NO and COM. The COM connects to the NC or the NO, depending on whether or not the switch is depressed or not (sometimes the switch gets sad). 
My controller is a Kelly KDH14500 and I need to connnect a ground (it connects to a ground in the body of the potbox and ? on the switch), a 5v output line to ? and two more lines, one labeled "Throttle SW" and "Throttle", neither of which I'm too sure of their location.
Any help will be greatly appreciated. 
Also, how many amps go to the main contactor through the 12v vehicle electric circuit? I mean, it's gonna be on all the time while the vehicle is running, so does it need to be heavy duty? Might it blow a fuse if I wire it through the vehicle fuse box? 
Thanks,
Joel in Philly 

Check out the Electric Creamsicle!
http://www.evalbum.com/2075




_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yup, inside a potbox is a POTentiometer. Those two wires (white and
black) connect to two of the terminals on the pot (one end and the
wiper). No ground connections are made inside the potbox.

The switch you usually want to connect COM (common) and NC (normally
closed) so that when you press the accelerator the switch closes
indicating that you want to move.

I've never seen a Kelley wiring diagram, so I cant advise you on its
specific connections. Dont they have a user/owner/installation manual
online somewhere?

-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Better check that:
\\the black and white wires are interchangeable, doesn't matter, get 
connected to the pot terminals on the controller (I run a Curtis, but 
you said there were two terminals marked "pot", or "run"
The three terminal switch:
one is common

you always use the common terminal
one of the contacts is marked NO - normally open
when you hear the pot switch click, the NO contact closes
one of the contacts is marked NC - normally closed
when you hear the pot switch click, the NC contact opens

check your controller wiring instructions to see which you need to use

also: check your controller instructions - the pot box may need to be 
adjusted - I also have not seen a Kelly controller, but based on my 
experience with the Curtis:
when the switch clicks, the minimum resistance of the POT is supposed to 
be 300ohms - you usually need to tweak this a bit.
Your controller instructions will give you the proper values.
Bob





> Jon Glauser wrote:
> > Yup, inside a potbox is a POTentiometer. Those two wires (white and
> > black) connect to two of the terminals on the pot (one end and the
> > wiper). No ground connections are made inside the potbox.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Date: Mon, 13 Oct 2008 08:39:52 -0600
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]; [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Potbox wiring help
> 
> Yup, inside a potbox is a POTentiometer. Those two wires (white and
> black) connect to two of the terminals on the pot (one end and the
> wiper). No ground connections are made inside the potbox.
> 
> The switch you usually want to connect COM (common) and NC (normally
> closed) so that when you press the accelerator the switch closes
> indicating that you want to move.

Jon - "Normally closed" means it's closed BEFORE you activate the switch. So, with your foot off the pedal, the contact will be closed ( connected internally to the "common" terminal)

When you step on the pedal ( if the box is adjusted correctly) this contact will "open", so it is no longer connected ( by the switch) to the common terminal (or, to any other terminal).



So, if you really want the circuit to close ( or connect together) when you press on the pedal, use the "NO" or normally open terminal and the "COM"or common, terminal on the switch.

Phil

> 
> I've never seen a Kelley wiring diagram, so I cant advise you on its
> specific connections. Dont they have a user/owner/installation manual
> online somewhere?
> 
> -Jon Glauser
> http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
> http://www.evalbum.com/555
> 
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_________________________________________________________________
Get more out of the Web. Learn 10 hidden secrets of Windows Live.
http://windowslive.com/connect/post/jamiethomson.spaces.live.com-Blog-cns!550F681DAD532637!5295.entry?ocid=TXT_TAGLM_WL_domore_092008
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

When the switch is in its relaxed state, the button is not pressed. NC
and COM are connected. That is the "normal" part of normally closed.
However, when put in use on the pot box, the lever arm presses the
button in its "normal" position. This inverts the meaning of "normal"
on the switch. Thus the NC connects to COM when you move the pot box
lever away from its resting position.

The potbox invverts the function of the microswitch.
When the potbox is in its relaxed state, COM connects with NO on the
microswitch.
When the potbox is being used, COM connects with NC on the microswitch.

Grab a multimeter and try it out.

-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555





> Phil Marino <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Jon - "Normally closed" means it's closed BEFORE you activate the switch. So, with your foot off the pedal, the contact will be closed ( connected internally to the "common" terminal)
> >
> > When you step on the pedal ( if the box is adjusted correctly) this contact will "open", so it is no longer connected ( by the switch) to the common terminal (or, to any other terminal).
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

When the switch is in its relaxed state, the button is not pressed. NC
and COM are connected. That is the "normal" part of normally closed.
However, when put in use on the pot box, the lever arm presses the
button in its "normal" position. This inverts the meaning of "normal"
on the switch. Thus the NC connects to COM when you move the pot box
lever away from its resting position.

The potbox invverts the function of the microswitch.
When the potbox is in its relaxed state, COM connects with NO on the
microswitch.
When the potbox is being used, COM connects with NC on the microswitch.

Grab a multimeter and try it out.

-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555





> Phil Marino <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Jon - "Normally closed" means it's closed BEFORE you activate the switch. So, with your foot off the pedal, the contact will be closed ( connected internally to the "common" terminal)
> >
> > When you step on the pedal ( if the box is adjusted correctly) this contact will "open", so it is no longer connected ( by the switch) to the common terminal (or, to any other terminal).
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Jon - you're right - my mistake. 

I obviously knew that when I wired mine up ( I just took a look, and it is just as you say) but it since got lost in the noise.

Phil



> Date: Mon, 13 Oct 2008 12:04:00 -0600
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Potbox wiring help
> 
> When the switch is in its relaxed state, the button is not pressed. NC
> and COM are connected. That is the "normal" part of normally closed.
> However, when put in use on the pot box, the lever arm presses the
> button in its "normal" position. This inverts the meaning of "normal"
> on the switch. Thus the NC connects to COM when you move the pot box
> lever away from its resting position.
> 
> The potbox invverts the function of the microswitch.
> When the potbox is in its relaxed state, COM connects with NO on the
> microswitch.
> When the potbox is being used, COM connects with NC on the microswitch.
> 
> Grab a multimeter and try it out.
> 
> -Jon Glauser
> http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
> http://www.evalbum.com/555
> 
> 
> 
>


> Phil Marino <[email protected]> wrote:
> > > Jon - "Normally closed" means it's closed BEFORE you activate the switch. So, with your foot off the pedal, the contact will be closed ( connected internally to the "common" terminal)
> > >
> > > When you step on the pedal ( if the box is adjusted correctly) this contact will "open", so it is no longer connected ( by the switch) to the common terminal (or, to any other terminal).
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Jon, look carefully at the microswitch in your potbox.
They can be sometimes hard to read, and figure out which marking is for 
which contact.
When I started wiring mine, started out using conventional wisdow, and 
it didn't work.
Turned out I was looking at the NO marking and putting the wire wrongly 
on the NC contact. It was clearly my mistake, once I looked more closely 
at the switch.
There is no logical way or reason for them to mark the contacts any 
other way than NO (normally open) and NC (normally closed). When you 
hear the tell-tale click, their states reverse.
Bob


Jon Glauser wrote:
> When the switch is in its relaxed state, the button is not pressed. NC
> and COM are connected. That is the "normal" part of normally closed.
> However, when put in use on the pot box, the lever arm presses the
> button in its "normal" position. This inverts the meaning of "normal"
> on the switch. Thus the NC connects to COM when you move the pot box
> lever away from its resting position.
>
> The potbox invverts the function of the microswitch.
> When the potbox is in its relaxed state, COM connects with NO on the
> microswitch.
> When the potbox is being used, COM connects with NC on the microswitch.
>
> Grab a multimeter and try it out.
>
> -Jon Glauser
> http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
> http://www.evalbum.com/555
>
>
>
>


> Phil Marino <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> Jon - "Normally closed" means it's closed BEFORE you activate the switch. So, with your foot off the pedal, the contact will be closed ( connected internally to the "common" terminal)
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Forgive me Jon, I am WRONG!!!
I just went out to my truck. MY BAD!!!!!
The switch is in its relaxed state when the throttle is actuated. So 
when the arm return, the switch is actuated - NO is closed and NC is opened.
Jon, my apology!
Bob



Robert Brown wrote:
> Jon, look carefully at the microswitch in your potbox.
> They can be sometimes hard to read, and figure out which marking is for 
> which contact.
> When I started wiring mine, started out using conventional wisdow, and 
> it didn't work.
> Turned out I was looking at the NO marking and putting the wire wrongly 
> on the NC contact. It was clearly my mistake, once I looked more closely 
> at the switch.
> There is no logical way or reason for them to mark the contacts any 
> other way than NO (normally open) and NC (normally closed). When you 
> hear the tell-tale click, their states reverse.
> Bob
>
>
> Jon Glauser wrote:
> 
>> When the switch is in its relaxed state, the button is not pressed. NC
>> and COM are connected. That is the "normal" part of normally closed.
>> However, when put in use on the pot box, the lever arm presses the
>> button in its "normal" position. This inverts the meaning of "normal"
>> on the switch. Thus the NC connects to COM when you move the pot box
>> lever away from its resting position.
>>
>> The potbox invverts the function of the microswitch.
>> When the potbox is in its relaxed state, COM connects with NO on the
>> microswitch.
>> When the potbox is being used, COM connects with NC on the microswitch.
>>
>> Grab a multimeter and try it out.
>>
>> -Jon Glauser
>> http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
>> http://www.evalbum.com/555
>>
>>
>>
>>


> Phil Marino <[email protected]> wrote:
> >>
> >>
> >>> Jon - "Normally closed" means it's closed BEFORE you activate the switch. So, with your foot off the pedal, the contact will be closed ( connected internally to the "common" terminal)
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

dont sweat it, we're all here to learn right?

-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

hi awile back i had sort of same problem wiring my kelly controller kdh12600
, i got help from someone here in EVDL .[ schould be in archives[ as pot
box help pb-6 ] problem was having 2 wire pot box , i got wiring help here
to take apart pot box and solder a new 3rd wire to pot box potentometer
unit making it 3 wire instead of 2 wires . . so now have 3 wires from
controller 5v etc . hope helps lonnie



> Joel Sell <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > It's 4am and I'm still awake, working on the Electric Creamsicle... Is this
> > normal?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I added the extra wire to my pot but it is not in use at this time. I 
have a different motor and controller in the vehicle now. I will be 
putting the Kelly and Generator/Starter motor back in soon. Going to 
try a few more things with my Kelly.

Pete : )





> lcalarea47 @dslextreme.com wrote:
> 
> > hi awile back i had sort of same problem wiring my kelly controller
> > kdh12600
> ...


----------

